# Earning/Making Bitcoins



## FlightsOfFancy (Dec 30, 2012)

I just figured out what the whole thing is about. How does one effectively go about making bitcoins? I thought about purchasing them, but the exchange rare is 1BC/$233 and skyrocketing?!









Are people buying these or is there another method?

TY


----------



## Madam (Apr 1, 2012)

It's possible to mine them. 

https://www.weusecoins.com/en/mining-guide


----------



## orni (Sep 19, 2012)

FlightsOfFancy said:


> -


 I remember doing some sort of calculation of whether to invest in mining equipment (from butterfly labs which is in all likelyness a scam) or to just invest in bitcoin. I think you're better off just purchasing bitcoin; at least that's what i did. There's a shitload of info at reddit/r/bitcoin if you're interested


----------



## yet another intj (Feb 10, 2013)

What can be even worse than printed paper as a currency? Pixels.


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

I think this whole bitcoin thing is a ponzi scheme


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

FlightsOfFancy said:


> I just figured out what the whole thing is about. How does one effectively go about making bitcoins? I thought about purchasing them, but the exchange rare is 1BC/$233 and skyrocketing?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've been mining Freicoins. Currently worthless, but w/e, I like the idea behind them. Bitcoins took a massive dump to 65 last night.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

yet another intj said:


> What can be even worse than printed paper as a currency? Pixels.


They aren't pixels. Pixels are what your monitor has.



RobynC said:


> I think this whole bitcoin thing is a ponzi scheme


It's not. It's actually helped people, especially in Cyprus.


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

Maybe it's not a Ponzi schemes, but it's some kind of scheme:I want to point out most schemes often help the first few people to join in even if they're unwitting.

I strongly recommend the people in cyprus quickly convert those bitcoins to something tangible


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

RobynC said:


> Maybe it's not a Ponzi schemes, but it's some kind of scheme:I want to point out most schemes often help the first few people to join in even if they're unwitting.
> 
> I strongly recommend the people in cyprus quickly convert those bitcoins to something tangible


You obviously know nothing about them or how they work. Although I agree on converting them into something else if they lose too much value.


----------



## yet another intj (Feb 10, 2013)

Diligent Procrastinator said:


> They aren't pixels. Pixels are what your monitor has.


Just like printed money was not paper, paper is what my toilet have.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

yet another intj said:


> Just like printed money was not paper, paper is what my toilet have.


US dollars are actually linen and cotton. Canada now has plastic dollars, as well.


----------



## yet another intj (Feb 10, 2013)

Diligent Procrastinator said:


> US dollars are actually linen and cotton.


Because the paper that made of linen and cotton is very strong and crisp. You are terrible with arguments.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

yet another intj said:


> Because the paper that made of linen and cotton is very strong and crisp. You are terrible with arguments.


Thank you, so are you.


----------



## FlightsOfFancy (Dec 30, 2012)

There was an article about how enviornmentally unfriendly bitcoin mining is. I'm too lazy to link, but essentially the power consumption for these GPU flops outweighs the benefit. People are campuses are leaving campus computers on to slave away at them etc.

Also your flops may be used for clandestine purposes...e.g. breaking ciphers.:ninja:


----------



## I destroy life (Apr 7, 2013)

Is it something that actually use your computer power but actually gives you less money than your electricity cost?

We had stuff like that 8 years ago, I don't understand the hype.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

FlightsOfFancy said:


> There was an article about how enviornmentally unfriendly bitcoin mining is. I'm too lazy to link, but essentially the power consumption for these GPU flops outweighs the benefit. People are campuses are leaving campus computers on to slave away at them etc.
> 
> Also your flops may be used for clandestine purposes...e.g. breaking ciphers.:ninja:


My GPU doesn't use 80 dollars a month in energy. It doesn't even use 80 dollars in a year.


----------

